# Where/how do I get general vector clipart designs for my vinyl cutter?



## mamag (Feb 17, 2012)

Hey there - 

I am new to the business and probably have a dumb question... Have been working w/ my Puma III doing words/numbers for t-shirts, sweatshirts. However, looking into cutting some images to add to my words/designs. I have read the forums for clipart and see only a few posts from a couple years ago. How is everyone cutting images w/ their vinyl? Where/how do I get general vector clipart designs?

Thanks!


----------



## lben (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: clipart*

I get mine from iclipart.com, but not all of them are suitable for vinyl - even the vector ones. Of course, now I know how to weld things together but there are still some that just don't cut completely or they have lines instead of shapes.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------



## wonubee (Oct 2, 2007)

VectorStock® | Royalty Free Vector Graphics & Clipart | VectorStock®.com
Stock vector art graphics, illustrations and clip art
dafont.com
Sports Graphics & T-shirt Design Templates
iStock Photo: Royalty Free Stock Photography, Vector Art Images, Music & Video Stock Footage | iStock

Here's a few links to some sites I like to use


----------



## kirkmansigns (Jun 22, 2007)

mamag said:


> Hey there -
> 
> I am new to the business and probably have a dumb question... Have been working w/ my Puma III doing words/numbers for t-shirts, sweatshirts. However, looking into cutting some images to add to my words/designs. I have read the forums for clipart and see only a few posts from a couple years ago. How is everyone cutting images w/ their vinyl? Where/how do I get general vector clipart designs?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Do a search on Ebay and Google or Amazon for Art Explosion. 300,000 600,000 800,000 series available with way more "general" vector images than you'll ever need. Best thing is that copies can be picked up for CHEAP. Good luck


----------

